# Arden 15 - newbie lawn journal



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm new to the game, bought my first house 2 years ago had the old yard as good as it was gonna to get and it was never good enough .

So I decided that it was time. Sod cut everything out, blanket sprayed, left it a few days before I started watering. Got whatever to pop up and blanket sprayed again. Spot spraying as I go. I have purslane popping up . What kills this stuff my goodness,

I'm now ready to move forward. I'm planning to use Arden 15 And that's about where my knowledge ends, lol.

My goal is golf course lawns front and back with a extra low cut for a "putting" green out back. Square footage in total is 4,200sf. Front is 2,200 back is 2,000 . I'm all in.

I dug a 24" trench along neighbors for hardware cloth gopher barrier.

I'm in zone 9B


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## twolf (Jan 25, 2019)

Congrats!
What is the reason you are planning to use hardware cloth?


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)

Thank you .... I thought being a homeowner was supposed to be fun though haha.

Gophers, I've killed no joke 33 gophers since I moved in. My neighbor waters his weeds and then the gophers come on over to my house when they get bored. I would be sick to get a nice lawn in and have 1 of those little bastards pop up, lol.

I figured I would lay 1/2 or 1/4" hardware cloth 3-4 inches below the surface of the entire yard(s)

What are your thoughts ?


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

I am liking this hardware cloth idea but I will wait to here from other more knowledgeable people. I could use it to keep crawfish out of my yard! I worry how long would it take for it to rust away though.


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)

I would think it will have some longevity.. as long as it is galvanized after welding. (GAW) . and not just basic chicken wire.

Crawfish in your yard ?


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)

Seed went down on Wednesday, mixed with sand. Put down about 4.5 lbs total. Used starter fertilizer and 0-0-50 potash a couple days prior and watered it in. Seeded with a Light blanket of peat moss.

I now believe the peat moss is an experiment to see how many types of weeds can be grown with newly seeded bermuda. All kinds of crap I didnt have previously. So light blanket of anxiety moss and water water water. Today is day 10 and seems to be going well. Iputdown another feeding of starter fertalizer today and watered it in. I think it said THANK YOU !!!


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)

Can I walk out there to pull these out yet ?


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)

Watered and pulled weeds - Day 15 I think .


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

Looks great !! Good Job and nice germination. I think that was pretty fast germination myself. Whatever you're doing keep doing it! You'll be super happy with that Arden 15 !


----------



## Quitplayingcrabgrass (Apr 3, 2019)

That is awesome germination. You took the steps to do it right and you are going to reap the rewards!


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Betterthanmyneighbor said:


>


Ive been really impressed with arden and mine seems to be getting darker in less than 2 months from germination. 2-3 more weeks and youll think its on steroids


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)

Lol I hope so. I felt like a planted a little late in the season. Gonna give it its first hair cut today @ 1"


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Looks awesome! Another seeded success. It will indeed look like a golf course by next spring at the latest.

Very curious to see how your putting green does. Wonder how it will do cut that low. How low are you planning to cut that green, BTW?


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)

Chocolate Lab said:


> Looks awesome! Another seeded success. It will indeed look like a golf course by next spring at the latest.
> 
> Very curious to see how your putting green does. Wonder how it will do cut that low. How low are you planning to cut that green, BTW?


I plan to buy a greens mower as soon as the right one pops up for sale. I'm curious how it will handle being cut so low lol. I think that will definitely be next years project though. I'm going to shoot for 3/16 as a tester and go from there. If it wont hold up I may have to sod cut and plant something a little more greens worthy. Fingers crossed. I wish I could find a write up of someone that has tried it.


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)

Quitplayingcrabgrass said:


> That is awesome germination. You took the steps to do it right and you are going to reap the rewards!


Thanks, I appreciate the words of encouragement in such a stressful time lol. It's like a newborn baby haha.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Great progress so far!


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)

Wiley said:


> Great progress so far!


Thank you, I'm thoroughly enjoying it and quite pleased with it so far.


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Damn!! That's awesome.


----------

